# The Bums will rage



## 4Horsemen (Nov 13, 2012)

Since Obama's re-selection, America can expect a spike in joblessness and homelessness which will make the bums go into a fit of rage. 

All those times you passed on the street corners begging for change and you laughed, Don't be surprised if you're standing right next to them in the coming 4 years.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 13, 2012)

they are better people than you are


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they are better people than you are



I feed a lot of them. I'm not some stuck up prude like you are. I usually take a big bag of food to them whenever I make groceries for myself. since I can appreciate the hard times they are going through and realize that I'm fortunate but still human like they are. 

People like you who drive their gas-guzzling SUV's and look down on them out the window can't possibly understand their plight. Might ruin your reputation at the Country club if somebody saw you out there helping them out. 

I get it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 13, 2012)

fuck you very much.

they are better people than you are


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 13, 2012)

Major obstacles remain to end homelessness amongst veterans: report - NY Daily News

you righties LOVE to send them to war but never support them when they get home


----------



## 4Horsemen (Nov 13, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> fuck you very much.
> 
> they are better people than you are



I look forward to seeing you out there too. good luck.


----------

